# Lake Wawayanda Nj



## JerseyFishin (May 12, 2014)

did a little bit of fishing wish a good friend of mine for mothers day  on a boat I decked out and carpeted ill post some pics of the process


----------



## BassAddict (May 12, 2014)

Nice catching but Lip them pickeral!!


----------



## redbug (May 12, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=352080#p352080 said:


> BassAddict » Mon May 12, 2014 3:24 pm[/url]"]Nice catching but Lip them pickeral!!


nice fish don't trust BA he will suck you in the your in trouble.. 
he would be banned but AHAB and I think he has some pictures of admin to keep him safe 
welcome to the site


----------



## JerseyFishin (May 12, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=352080#p352080 said:


> BassAddict » 12 May 2014, 15:24[/url]"]Nice catching but Lip them pickeral!!


I honestly don't know how to handle a pickerel I just saw teeth and I was like damn no thanks haha sorry btw if it was the wrong way of handling them the wrong way


----------



## redbug (May 12, 2014)

bending the jaw that far open isn't good for any fish and pliers may damage the jaw maybe look into a fish gripper like a bocca grip type tool that would be better for the fish


----------



## icepounder (May 12, 2014)

Nice pictures.  

Looks like you were over behind Scott Island. That area is full of pickerel.


----------



## JerseyFishin (May 12, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=352091#p352091 said:


> redbug » 12 May 2014, 17:16[/url]"]bending the jaw that far open isn't good for any fish and pliers may damage the jaw maybe look into a fish gripper like a bocca grip type tool that would be better for the fish


thanks for the heads up


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 12, 2014)

Nice job - but you pretty much killed those fish with the pliers


----------

